# Clear Fork lake help



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I posted this in the Northwest section but didn't get any responses. 
I will have a youth tournament at Clear fork sometime next spring/summer. I will tell you when it is once I find out (sometime this week). Anyways, does anybody know of a good online topo map for me to look at. I checked out the dnr's map, but it didn't do me much good. Also what kind of cover, structure, and vegetation is there. I have never fished there before so any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i am a shore fisherman and i havent dont real great there but from what i understand theres not a whole lot of structure there and most bass fisherman catch a majority of them with faster moving baits like cranks and stuff but ive also heard that lizards work well there hope this helps a little about all i can tell you


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I live next to Clear Fork Lake.If you're a good weed fisherman,you will be in heaven here.If you're there early in the spring before the weeds get thick,there's a variety of tactics you can use.Once the weeds take over,it becomes more of a flipping thing then.A lot of successful guys like to toss Senkos,or creature baits into small holes in the weedbeds along the north shore.There's not a lot of wood structure here,a few downed trees,and a few stumps here and there,both offer good targets for a black/blue jig.There's a few docks here and there that produce once in awhile,I prefer shakey heads around them.Buzzbaits and spinnerbaits also produce pretty good in some of the coves.I would start off along the same shoreline as the ramps early,then I would move out past the last island and start working the north shore weeds all the way down to the dam area.There are large bass here,this past year,there was several tournaments that had 18lbs. and one I know of posted 20lbs.That's not true most years,but last year CF was on fire.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

clearfork has some really nice size bass in the lake. its easy to get a 12 to13lb bag almost everytime. pre-spawn i do good on the sunken islands with jigs ,spinnerbaits and squarebill cranks. when the weeds start to come up , make sure you have a scum frog ,buzzbaits and punching gear. i like to use 3/4 tungsten weight with 5/0 hook with a plastic that can get through the matted grass good. the smoking rooster is a great bait for the weeds. i also like to use a sinko. but really good lake over all.


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have fished Clear Fork for muskies and I remember the weed beds were hard to miss. Any place you had a sunken island or shallow water, you had weeds. You can try ODNR for a topo but the only distinct hump I can remember that may be hard to find is near the dam to the left.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Coming out from the marina heading towards the dam,there's several prominent humps.Two very good ones lay between the islands,and the main shore,the one closest to the islands has several sunken stumps,and some rock.You can't miss either one,they are marked very well.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok so this tournament is on May 26th. Will the weeds be thick by then or will it still be fairly open?


----------

